

HTMLDOC: Creating HTML, PDFs, PostScript, and books - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.htmldoc.org/

======
encoderer
When I used this a couple years ago it didn't understand CSS. It was a quick
and dirty solution for printing reports into PDF but lack of CSS made it so
annoying to work with.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
For my niche it's ideal. I use markdown to produce quite a lot of inter-
related, inter-connected documentation and similar material, then invoke
HTMLDOC to get results in various formats. Lets me concentrate on content, and
let the backend deal with output formats.

------
sjs382
If using this for reports, and you need CSS too, consider MPDF instead. It is
the only one I found that follows pagebreak CSS attributes.

